# Table saw safety warning for grizzly G0715p 10" hybrid saw



## Kurtflys1274 (Dec 17, 2013)

Guys , last weekend when I was using my table saw I had an accident with my table saw that I think that anyone using this table saw should know about. I was using my crosscut sled to make about ten 6 inch cuts . On the third cut I was pulling the sled back toward me to set up for the next cut. The sled pulled the throat plate out of the slot that it sits in and contacted the blade. I must have had the throat plate set a little too high and this must have been why it caught on the sled. The blade then exploded and metal carbide was flying everywhere and several pieces struck me in my eye. Like a dumba$$ I did not have any safety glasses on at that time of the accident. I now have had two eye surgeries to get the metal out of my eye. I am not able to see out of this eye and the doctors do not know if I will ever be able to see again out of this eye. I will try to post pictures tomorrow as I can not look at a computer very long. I just wanted you guys to know about this problem so you can please take a look at your saw and please make sure this does not happen to you . Thanks for reading !!

P.S. Always wear your safety glasses even if you are just making a few quick cuts!


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

First sorry to hear about your accident and hope vision is regained in your eye. Thanks for the reminder on the safety glasses. I have some in my shop but don't always use them.

I do have a few questions as I am having difficulty on seeing how this can happen. Maybe something can be avoided by others. How is your sled designed? Did you push the sled past the throat plate during the cut? My cross cut sleds covers the throat plate at all times as my sled is basically the size of the table top. I would have to push the sled way past the blade to clear the throat plate. Did you have a screw or plywood delamination, etc… that could catch the throat plate to lift it? Was it the throat plate or did you manage to lift the sled up from the miter slot and twist into the blade?


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear about your accident, and I hope that you do recover. Humans have a way of beating the odds. Dont give up. Thank you as well for the good advice. No power saws of any kind without eyes and hearing, its a rule in my shop.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the accident, thank you for the reminder….I need to be more mindful about wearing my safety glasses….I'm particularly bad about "just a few cuts"


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

Humans also have a way of developing habits, its automatic for me, even with the jig saw. Same for the air tools. I dont even think about it anymore I just reach for the right stuff. I keep a few pairs around the shop.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Terribly sorry to hear about your accident!

Very new to this forum. 100% self taught. my clear safety glasses are the first thing I put on when I walk into my shop. I wear them through out the day even when walking upstairs from my basement shop outside to have a smoke "yes even more of a safety risk"

I make my sleds miter rails about 1/64" shallow of the miter slots on my TS so the bottom of the sled actually rides on top of the top of the saw top and my zero clearance insert. I make my ZC inserts out of hard woods flush to the top of the table.

Is there any advantage or using any metal OEM throat plate provided by your saws manufacturer that I'm not aware of?

PLK


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Sounds like the bearings/alignment of the blade went TI. !?


----------



## Kurtflys1274 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have add photos so you guys can see what happened . thanks for the remarks


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I use only wood or Lexan table saw inserts. This is why.


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have the Shopfox model of this saw and will be looking at the alignment of the insert. Sorry about your accident and thanks for the heads up. I am now searching for my safety glasses and will start wearing them.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow so sorry to hear about your accident.. Eye injuries scare the hell out of me, I don't even like standing downwind from my table saw, but I definitely always wear glasses. Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

So sorry for the injury. ouch.

I, too, would be interested in further reflections on how this happened. I use my crosscut sled all the time, and I can't imagine how this would happen to me, but I don't want to be unaware of my own safety hazard.

I only use the stock metal insert when I do angled cuts.


----------



## Ron10 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your accident and hope you a speedy recovery. It is simply a fact that we all sometimes work in our shops without taking the safety precautions that we know we should. I have posted some information on what we all need to do to keep ourselves and others safe in our shops. You can access it here. If anyone has any to add please do. I think everyone will benefit.


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your accident. Hope you have a full recovery. I have this same saw and a similiar sled. I will have to check mine to ensure it doesn't happen to me and get better about my glasses. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry about your accident.
I always wear my safety glasses because I can't see a thing without them; guess I'm lucky in a way.
Prayers going out for your speedy recovery.


----------



## Kurtflys1274 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you all for the responses that you have Gavin me , I just know that I would not want anyone to go though what I have had to go though if I could just step up and tell my story hopefully will just help one person not have to go through this .


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

Man, sorry to hear about this. Best of luck with the recovery. I will watch this string to see how you are doing and also to learn more from all of the great input from everyone.

Tom


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Hope you're able to recover fully. How could the sled pull the throat plate out? Is there anything that secures it down in the front or is it just a tight fit?


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I am very sorry about your accident, I hate to hear about these unfortunate accidents. I don't even use a table saw sled, however as I envision it, would a sled completely cover the throat thus eliminating any need for the insert at all. In other words, for future reference, would it not be safer to not use an insert at all when using a sled???


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry about your accident and I completely appreciate you seeking to prevent anyone else from going through this. I hope the best for your recovery and that good news comes your way!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Works-in-Theory, that is a good point.
I have the Craftsman 21833 and the insert on this saw looks very familiar.
There is just a weak little spring clip to hold it in.
Also, since the recess it sits in is only 1/8 inch deep, the thing only has to tip up or shift a very small amount before it could get slid into the blade.
This is a very good post that points out a dangerous design.
Now I have even more reason to hate my saw.

And YES! From now on I will remove the insert when I am using the sled. Very good point.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

l have that same saw and use my 'Super sled' on it almost daily. (Now you have me worried)

The throat plate has a small magnet at the front and a heavy metal clip at the rear to hold it in place.

I'm going to try to figure out how this could happen as I am really surprised. I don't see any downside to removing the throat plate when using the sled.

So sorry you were badly injured in what I consider a 'freak' accident and praying you recover vision.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't see the reason to warn about the Grizzly, what the hell were you doing w/o glasses. I hope your sight comes back.. That does suck.

I understand why this happened, you indeed did have the throat plate too hgih. Not sure why you never noticed.
Don't use the metal plate unless you are tilting,Use a wooden zero clearance, it would have prevented this, but so would the plate lowered.

What probably happened is the plate was too high in the back and maybe the front, the sled was pushed past the blade , the plate was pressed down at the very back (furthest away) which caused the front to pop up, and depending on how fast you brought it back, the plate was dragged back since the front was already lifted..

I am really sorry about the eye.. WEAR SAFETY GLASSES! Your eyes are the most important thing. I had either lymes or bells palsey, I could not see out of one eye for a while, My son was blind in one eye until the Dr patched the eye, I know how valuable they are. When you don't have it, you really know what the hell you are missing.


----------



## Kurtflys1274 (Dec 17, 2013)

I am not trying to slam Grizzly saws at all , I am just trying to prevent this very honest mistake from happen to someone else . I have used this saw for over a year without any problems and I think that this maybe could have been avoided by having a screw on the front and back to hold it In place after you get it leveled to the table top . I am not trying to blame the saw this was my responsible to check all setting before you even turn on the saw , and I should have put on my safety glasses first thing . I was doing some surfing on this site and i have found other models of grizzly saws with other people saying how shallow the throat plate was on that model . This Leeds me to think that someone else has possible ran into this problem in the past and I would have thought that they may had said something to grizzly about this problem and maybe grizzly would have came out with a fix that we could purchase to fix this problem . If you look at other saws there is some kind of safety spring or a screw to help hold it in place . I plain to contact Grizzly to let them know about this problem and ask them if they have a fix not that it will help but maybe there engineering team may want to take a look at and maybe the could change something on the saw or on the plate . Sometimes the obvious is not so obvious !!!


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry about the accident!!!
When I use my sled, I always remove the throat plate. I figure it might help with the dust collection…. who knows.

Be safe!!


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't think it is a problem with the saw. I don't think they need to fix the problem.
I don't see a problem.

If you want to lock it down, drill through the front cast leveling platform and plate.
Thread the cast iron.
Attach an oversize nut or spacer on the plate, using epoxy. after soldering a washer to the bottom of the nut/spacer.
That will hold your plate.
Better solution, zero clearance plate of ply, no need to worry, its wood not steel.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I am really sorry to hear about your serious accident, and I pray that you have a full recovery.
Like others you made me think about my situation, my Ryobi BT3000 has 4 screws holding my clearance plate down, so hopefully I won't have that issue.
Table saws are the one thing that make me think twice every time I turn it on.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

hope you get to feeling better soon, I make my own inserts out of MDF and laminate, but I do use my steel inserts some for dados and such, and my sleds did have screws sticking out but I sanded them down. I hope this gets everyone thinking about tablesaw safety, you never know what can happen even if your safe safe, accidents happen and always will, I've had my share, just been lucky I guess. have a good day and get better soon


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That's a really unfortunate result from a freakish accident, but it's far from isolated to the G0715P. Whatever occurred during this accident could happen to any table saw that has a similar insert.

I do wish you a full and speedy recovery.


----------

